# أرجو المساعدة أريد شراء مكاكينة cnc للحفر على الحشب



## عبدالإله عبدالله (12 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

إخواني الكرام لست مهندساً إنما أسعى للإحتراف

و أتمني أني لو أن لدي علماً لأشارككم به

إخواني أتمني مساعدتكم لي في بعض المعلومات

أريد شراء ماكينة CNC للحفر على الخشب

و لا أعلم أي الصناعات أفضل أو أي المصنعين ( الماركات ) هل الصينية أم الأوروبية أم الأمريكية.

و لكني أفضل الأوروبية لما عرف عنها من الجودة و المصداقية

و من خلال بحثي أكاد لا أعرف الفرق بين 3 و 4 و 5 axis و هل هناك أواع أخرى

و من خلال بحثى في اليوتيوب لاحظت وجود مكائن تعمل بشكل خطي و أخري دائري و أريد أن أعرف الفرق بينهم

كما لا حظت وجود آلات عندما تضع قطعة الشغل تقوم الآلة بأخذ جولة على القطعة لمعرفة أبعادها ثم تقوم بالعمل

و لاحظت أيضاً آلات لا تقوم بتنفيذ الكود البرمجي فحسب بل تقوم بتحسس قطعة العمل و التأكد من تنفيذ القياسات بدقة

إخواني تهمنى هذه المعلومات لأني أريدها لبدء أول مشروع و إخترت هذا المجال لعشقي للهندسة الميكانيكية و المجال الصناعي و التجاري و أريد إستخدام هذه الآلة في النقش على الأبواب الخشبية إذا كانت الآلة في حدود المبلغ الذي رصدته أو أصغر منها للنقش على اللوحات الفنية

كما أود معرفة سعر كودات الرسومات البرمجية و هل تركب على كل آلة و كم أسعارها و أين مصادرها و كيف يمكن شرائها

إخواني حدود ميزانيتي لشراء الآلة 70000ريال تقريبا 

حيث أريد منكم إفادتي عن سعر و نوع الآلة و مميزاتها و مكانها لأنني أريد مراسلة المصنع قبل شرائها لأخذ عرض السعر ثم أقوم بالسفر لمعاينة إنتاجها على الطبيعة و التدرب عليها

و كما أسفلت في الذكر بأني أرغب في الصناعة الأروبية و ربما لا يمكنني السفر للدول الأسيوية و الأمريكية

و أهم معلومة أود إفادتكم بها هي أني أريد الآلة الأسهل و الأبسط من ناحية التشغل حيث أنني سوف أقوم بشغيلها بنفسي و الأفضل من ناحية الدقة و العملية و قلة الأعطال و سهولة الصيانة و إكتشاف الخلل

غفر الله لكم جميعاً


----------



## Nexus (14 أكتوبر 2011)

اخي الكريم

طلبك موجود
تتوفر لدي جميع انواع المكائن
وباسعار ممتازه
اضافه على ذلك يمكن ان اعطيك دوره على الماكينة بالكامل

انا من دولة الكويت والصيانه كامله للماكينة متوفره والمكائن بجودة عالية
راسلني على رسائل الزوار للاستفسار والاتفاق


----------



## JOKE (15 أكتوبر 2011)

انا مصطفى من مصر وممكن تتصل بيا على رقم ****************** وانا اقدر اقدم لك الخدمة دى واقدر اعلمك كيفية التعامل معها ومع الارت كام انا بشتغل على مكن روتر سى ان سى وده ميلى 
**********


----------



## بواحمد- (16 ديسمبر 2011)

Nexus قال:


> اخي الكريم
> 
> طلبك موجود
> تتوفر لدي جميع انواع المكائن
> ...



السلام عليكم. اخوي انا ابحث عن مكاين cnc. كيف نتواصل معاك¿


----------



## hosamsoft (20 ديسمبر 2011)

اخى الكريم نصيحه من اخكوك الصغير اذهب الى احتراف الانترنت لفتره واشترى من اى بلد عن طريق الموقع التالى لتحدث المندوبين من اى بلد تريد واضافه اى شى على الماكينه وارسال الفيديو الخاص وباسعار متوفرة وضمان قوى ولا تذهب الى اى وكييل فى مصر حتى ولو كان اعز اصحابك اذا كان لديك اى استفسار فانا اشتريت 5 ماكينات cnc من الصين وجوده عاليه واسعار جميله جدا وشكرا 
www.alibaba.com


----------



## hamad_kw (17 أغسطس 2013)

Nexus قال:


> اخي الكريم
> 
> طلبك موجود
> تتوفر لدي جميع انواع المكائن
> ...



أخوي انا ودي استفسر أكثثر عن الاجهزة اذا كانوا لي الحين عندك و يرجى الرد عليي بأسرع وقت


----------

